# found two 2 babies in boy tank



## xhollywoodx (May 24, 2010)

i was cleaning out my 2 what i thought wer males today and heard squeeking coming from ther small cosey pouch hide and when i looked in i saw two little mice, they have theyre fur and patterns but looks as though theyre eyes and ears are still closed. there is only two so has the others been eaten do you think? they seem maybe two weeks old and quite chubby, the mum and dad are just walking over them and ignoring the cries what should i do and should i get the male out asap thanks.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

If they are already that old, and still alive, then they should be fine.
Some breeders leave the bucks in the tank with the mom and babies and dont have problems.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also be aware that the mom is probably already pregnant again, if the dad has been with her the entire time. If you don't want a third litter, you need to remove the dad before she gives birth again. But you can leave the old babies in with the new ones. You don't need to seperate them until the boy babies are about 4 weeks old. The girls can stay with the mom however long you like.


----------



## xhollywoodx (May 24, 2010)

okay thankyou for your help x


----------

